# How to unsubscribe Yahoo! Zone in Airtel Live!?



## deepakchan (Sep 26, 2007)

I subscribed to Yahoo! Zone under Airtel Live! to use messenger service. But I found the process of chatting in the small WAP browser very uncomfortable. It was free for 30 days. It is only 20 days now since I activated that service. How to unsubscribe from it now? After 30 days, they are going to deduct 30 rupees every month to use Yahoo! Zone.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 26, 2007)

Go to yahoo mail/messenger after going to yahoo zone. Here UNSUBSCRIBE button should be there near yahoo logo at bottom. Just click there and it would be unsubscribed and you would instantly get an sms reply confirming the same. The option may be there on Yahoo Zone homepage as well .


----------



## deepakchan (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi.. There was only a subscribe link.. But when I clicked the subscribe link, it showed the status that the free validity is there till 8th October. On that page, there was an unsubscribe link at the bottom.. Got an sms 5 mins later, confirming the unsubscription. Thanks a lot for the help.. I had called up customer care, and they said send "YUNSUB" to 58243. Nothing happened. They stole 3 bucks from me.


----------



## tnagawade (Mar 5, 2008)

deepakchan said:


> I subscribed to Yahoo! Zone under Airtel Live! to use messenger service. But I found the process of chatting in the small WAP browser very uncomfortable. It was free for 30 days. It is only 20 days now since I activated that service. How to unsubscribe from it now? After 30 days, they are going to deduct 30 rupees every month to use Yahoo! Zone.




I tried to unsubcirbe but still i am not getting the unsubscribe option in yahoo live...please advice on this ASAP.



asnvin said:


> Go to yahoo mail/messenger after going to yahoo zone. Here UNSUBSCRIBE button should be there near yahoo logo at bottom. Just click there and it would be unsubscribed and you would instantly get an sms reply confirming the same. The option may be there on Yahoo Zone homepage as well .




I don't find any button for unsubscribe please let me know what needs to be done now?


----------



## Jigisatish (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks...it worked out...just did a sms to 58243...YUNSUB...and I got a sms that Yahoo has been unsubscribed..


----------

